
Netflix creates $100M Coronavirus Relief Fund - amirathi
https://variety.com/2020/film/news/netflix-coronavirus-relief-fund-100-million-dollars-1203540530/
======
dang
Url changed from
[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/03/20/netflix-100m-co...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/03/20/netflix-100m-coronavirus-
fund), which points to this.

The site guidelines ask: " _Please submit the original source. If a post
reports on something found on another site, submit the latter._ "

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

